# US. Navy SEAL Base Shaped like a Nazi Swastika??



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Found this on www.digg.com. It is a west coast Navy SEAL training base in Coronado, California. The buildings shape resembles that of a Nazi Swastika???

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=Navy+SEAL&sll=33.474444,-118.578014&sspn=2.025182,4.334106&ie=UTF8&cid=32819930,-117179809,13145058578583872390&li=lmd&om=1&z=19&ll=32.676045,-117.157669&spn=0.001996,0.004233&t=h&iwloc=A

I am sure it was not intentional but I find it a bit disturbing.


----------

